# Marie Claire Makeup Book



## MK09 (Sep 24, 2009)

Sorry if im posting this in the wrong section.But i really don't have a clue which section this fits under lol

So i love collecting books on makeup,i love looking at the makeup for inspiration.And there's a book i don't have called Marie Claire Makeup.Ive never owned this book so i don't know whats inside the cover.But i seen it on amazon and wanted to pick it up but there's two covers and two separate listings.I was going to purchase both but then i thought it might be the same book with two different covers.So ill put the links to both books below and if anyone could please tell me if they are the same book? Thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Amazon.com: "Marie Claire" Makeup (9781741960150): Josette Milgram: Books



Amazon.com: Marie Claire Makeup (9781588166685): From the Editors of Marie Claire: Books


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 24, 2009)

I think the Makeup Discussion forum would have been a better fit, but oh well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Both books are 192 pages long. If they were two different books and not just different editions, that would be a very odd coincidence. So I'm going to guess that it's the same book.


----------



## MK09 (Sep 26, 2009)

Your right Makeup Discussion would have probably been a better fitting location for this topic.Oh well now i know for future threads lol

But anyway yes that would be an odd coincidence.Thanks


----------

